# Canon Powershot SX610 HS - Problems Advice



## Eselie (Jul 27, 2019)

After a recent holiday, my friend found that the last 8 pictures of 120 on the sd card were completely white with no picture at all. He has since discovered that any photos taken outside are like this (white) but any taken indoors are as previously and normal.

I suggested that he check the ‘white balance’ on the Canon Powershot SX610 HS https://cameravs.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX620-HS setting to ensure it hasn’t been inadvertently altered, which it hasn’t. He has tried a new sd card and the problem remains.

Anyone any ideas as to what the problem could be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Designer (Jul 27, 2019)

I think the photos are being over exposed.  First; reset the settings to factory default and take another outside shot.  If that doesn't fix it, then take the camera to a repair center along with his sample pictures.


----------

